# Detroit drops Glock claims NPR



## WillBrink (Apr 30, 2009)

This just in on NPR radio (NPR reporting gun related news? I know, very odd but...) but Detroit PD dropped Glock in favor of the S&W MnP .45 ACP says NPR. NPR claims an order of 5000 MnPs was placed. 

Guess that MnP is gaining market share in a big way! Now confirmed:

5,000 M&P40 (not .45)
350 M&P15

http://ir.smith-wesson.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=90977&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1282628&highlight=]S&W press release


----------



## arizonaguide (May 4, 2009)

Way to go Detroit!
Buy American.
:cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (May 4, 2009)

*330 PD's have adopted the S&W M&P .40 and .45.*

Perhaps Glock is starting lose it's market share in the PD area.  Plenty of citizens still swear by them, but it's apparent PD's are having a change of heart. 



> Smith and Wesson has always been a mainstay in the police sidearm market. Smith and Wesson’s latest pistol series, the Military and Police (M&P), has become wildly popular with officers and citizens alike. To date, more than 330 police departments have issued the M&P pistol as the standard handgun in 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 ACP. The newest department to adopt the M&P is the Worcester, MA Police Department.
> 
> Smith & Wesson announced that it has shipped an order for 500 of the company’s M&P45 pistols to the Worcester, Massachusetts Police Department (PD). The M&P45 will be issued to each officer in the department to replace non-Smith & Wesson pistols that previously served as Worcester PD’s primary duty firearm.




Story here:http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2008/05...partments-latest-worcester-mass-pd-in-45-acp/


----------



## moobob (May 4, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Perhaps Glock is starting lose it's market share in the PD area.  Plenty of citizens still swear by them, but it's apparent PD's are having a change of heart.



That from a liability or a performance standpoint?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 4, 2009)

moobob said:


> That from a liability or a performance standpoint?



In my opinion it's neither.  When PD's get their HS grants they have money to spend and most officers will ask for something newer, better, fancier etc.  Glocks are notoriously reliable, but there's also a slew of civil cases from officers that have accidently shot themselves with the Glock trigger set up.  I'm not saying it's not the officers fault, but there's little or no forgiveness as appossed to other handgun designs. 


Hell,  a decent 1911 is safer in my opinion, even carried in condition one, than a Glock. 

Just my .02:2c:


----------



## 7point62 (May 4, 2009)

The Smitty 40s got that easy rock for good target reacq, 15 + 1, more metal. Cheaper, too. 

My default handgun will always be a 1911; it's like religion to me. But it's a lot of gun to sit on all day. Never been a big fan of Glock...no particular reason, it just never suited me.


----------



## WillBrink (May 4, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Perhaps Glock is starting lose it's market share in the PD area.



I was told the MnP is winning approx 80% of the LE contracts against Glock. My guess is, Glock still makes up the major portion of LE guns, but if that rate continues....:cool:


----------



## SpitfireV (May 4, 2009)

LE seems influenced by what's fashionable to a great extent. Perhaps Glocks were the afros and bellbottoms of their time.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 4, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> LE seems influenced by what's fashionable to a great extent. Perhaps Glocks were the afros and bellbottoms of their time.



I think there's alot of truth to that statement. :)


----------



## doorkicker (May 4, 2009)

I don't care for the the MP15s at all and I think the pistols are even worse.  While I have never been an XD fan...I did shoot the XDm this weekend (19+1)...and it is the cats ass.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 4, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> I don't care for the the MP15s at all and I think the pistols are even worse. While I have never been an XD fan...I did shoot the XDm this weekend (19+1)...and it is the cats ass.


I just (finally) got a 1911 squared away (Springfield).
My next purchase will be the XDm (when it comes out in .45 dammit!).
The M&P was my 3rd choice...but high on the list.

I wish the XDm was made entirely in the USA though.
Has anyone shot the Sig 250 (polymer) yet? I am curious about that one.


> Sig Arms picked up a healthy Sig 250 (also known as SP2340) Federal contract
> with the DEA, which could have piggybacked to the FBI
> Glock order if they had wanted to. Other agencies are
> also beginning to use the new kid on the block. So the
> Sig future is looking promising.


:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 4, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I just (finally) got a 1911 squared away (Springfield).
> My next purchase will be the XDm (when it comes out in .45 dammit!).
> The M&P was my 3rd choice...but high on the list.
> 
> ...



I hope you will share some photos with us in the gun porn thread.  I like the Springfield, but then again, I like most all firearms.  

a side note, one of my faves is a Glock 10mm.  I like 10mm, to bad the feebees dropped it.


----------



## dakalep (May 4, 2009)

*Lots of Chaldeans in Detroit!*



WillBrink said:


> This just in on NPR radio (NPR reporting gun related news? I know, very odd but...) but Detroit PD dropped Glock in favor of the S&W MnP .45 ACP says NPR. NPR claims an order of 5000 MnPs was placed.
> 
> Guess that MnP is gaining market share in a big way! Now confirmed:
> 
> ...


I wonder how many are succumed to spying?


----------



## Polar Bear (May 4, 2009)

dakalep said:


> I wonder how many are succumed to spying?


 
If you don't start making sense, more than posts are going to disappear.


----------



## dakalep (May 4, 2009)

*sense*



Polar Bear said:


> If you don't start making sense, more than posts are going to disappear.


I was writing about how
a lot of Chaldeans live in Detroit,and could be used as spies....
I have met a few chaldeans from their...


----------



## Polar Bear (May 4, 2009)

dakalep said:


> I was writing about how
> a lot of Chaldeans live in Detroit,and could be used as spies....
> I have met a few chaldeans from their...


 
What does that have to do with, what kind of weapons the Detroit Police Dept is using. Chaldeans are a group of people who broke away from the Catholic Church...


----------



## 8'Duece (May 4, 2009)

dakalep said:


> I was writing about how
> a lot of Chaldeans live in Detroit,and could be used as spies....
> I have met a few chaldeans from their...




What ?? :uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (May 4, 2009)

The Chaldeans are dropping the Glock contract? Is that good or bad for the Vatican?


----------



## dakalep (May 4, 2009)

*You never know?*



Polar Bear said:


> What does that have to do with, what kind of weapons the Detroit Police Dept is using. Chaldeans are a group of people who broke away from the Catholic Church...


Pakistan is a perfect loop hole....Objects and people are fused....Like satanists and blood and knives...Its not hard too recognize...Muslim=warfare....The Quran,is the Judge....:confused:


----------



## Polar Bear (May 4, 2009)

See Ya


----------



## doorkicker (May 4, 2009)

I consider myself a fairly intelligent individual and that fella had me lost like a bastard on Father's Day with his Chaldeans mumbo-jumbo!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2009)

If I was an LEO I would want to carry Glock... The MnP is GTG IMO, but too new to the market to make a change of this nature.

I would give the MnP a few years to get the "bad's" worked out... :cool:


ETA: why is this thread not in the Marksmanship & Weapons topic?


----------



## AWP (May 4, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> ETA: why is this thread not in the Marksmanship & Weapons topic?



Can you smell what Free is cooking? I dropped the People's Elbow on this thread.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 4, 2009)

Back on thread.....  I don't see why to leave from Glock.  We have had them for approx 20yrs at my place.  No issues with ND's at all.  Some problems that yearly inspections caught before they became issues later.

That being said, I have owned an M&P40 for a short period of time.  I didn't like it. Nothing with S&W, it just didn’t work for me.

Police dept's sometimes like to follow the band wagon and believe what they hear.  That and easy money from Uncle Sam helps too.  Figure that a department has to come up with the cost of a new pistol, magazines (at least 3), new holster and mag pouches (unless they fit double stack mags), plus all of the time and ammo it would take to have some type of transition classes for the coppers before they should carry them on the street.  

You could trade in the old pistols and leather gear, but that doesn’t count for all the necessary $$$ it would take.  However, if its free $$$$ then its all good.>:{>:{


----------



## arizonaguide (May 4, 2009)

My new signiture line...I like it! :cool:


> DUDE, like Pakistan is a perfect loop hole....Objects and people are fused....Like satanists and blood and knives, man.


 
But, seriously, I don't fully understand the problem with Glocks, except I've heard reports of problems with the .40's blowing cases out the bottom. I don't know how true that is other than internet rumors. They just don't fit/point in my hand well.

But for polymer, I love the XDm, and would sure like to try the Sig (polymer) 250.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 5, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> My new sig line...I like it! :cool:
> 
> 
> But, seriously, I don't fully understand the problem with Glocks, except I've heard reports of problems with the .40's blowing cases out the bottom. I don't know how true that is other than internet rumors. They just don't fit/point in my hand well.
> ...



Probably the problem is, most people like to expound or share their opinion on any subject.  Actually knowing anything about it does seem to apply.  If memory is right, you work in a gun store,  I am sure you hear a lot.  I also think some people may think if they bad mouth a product it makes them look smart. It is not just firearms, it is lots of other stuff too.  

I am thinking about picking up a .45 Glock.  I really like my 10mm.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

H, you wouldn't believe the crap I hear, daily.

Everyone is "running scared" right now...and the "revolution" talk is almost too much for me to bear. But so is current politics. 
It's all almost too much these days! And the Boss is "playing it up" cuz the fear sells weapons.


I do also hear plenty of the REAL war stories from my Deputy friends about the border/illegal/related local stuff...and it's MUCH MORE than is being reported. Kidnappings in Phoenix are up to an average of 3 per day...yet are not reported.
MUCH of the fear is based on reality.


Also, many of the LEO's that I talk to each day are getting away from the Glocks, and going to either the XD lines, or the M&P.
I still think that Sig may be popular once folks find out about a "polymer" Sig Saur!
I also think the 10mm has been ignored, considering how effective a round it is! Also, the .357 Sig!

The one thing that throws it all off is that Beretta just got an extended contract for the 9mm (M9), so the (big)military will be locked into 9mm for the forseeable future.

The GOOD part about it all is that GOOD people are getting training(with whatever weapon)...and THAT is a GOOD thing!
I STILL like my .38 wheelgun, but I'm looking forward to getting well trained with the new 1911 .45 (Springfield Champion)!


----------



## HOLLiS (May 5, 2009)

^^^ any photos yet on that new 1911 Springfield?

I need to take a photo of mine.


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2009)

People have their bias. 1911 vs. everything, revolver vs. automatic, 9mm vs. .40 vs. .45 vs. miniguns or whatever. You see it in every other industry as well, gun owners tend to be a bit more vocal about it.

How many people that don't like a Glock actually try one? On this board I'm sure the number is approaching 100%, but elsewhere?

People believe what they want to, sadly most of them are believing with minimal fact or experience.

Annnnnnddd back to the thread.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

Glocks just don't have the ergonomics to be comfortable to me.
There's no narrowing of the grip at the trigger level, and so very "blocky".
No "natural point" for me.


----------



## koz (May 5, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> People have their bias. 1911 vs. everything, revolver vs. automatic, 9mm vs. .40 vs. .45 vs. miniguns or whatever. You see it in every other industry as well, gun owners tend to be a bit more vocal about it.
> 
> How many people that don't like a Glock actually try one? On this board I'm sure the number is approaching 100%, but elsewhere?
> 
> ...



I'm with FF.  I used not to like Glocks.  But now I do and I own several.  I have a HK USP-C which I don't like at all - it feels clunky, I hate the trigger, and it just doesn't fit my hand.  But that's just my opinion- however when I give my opinion I will say it's a good gun- I just don't like it. 

A former teammate of mine has approx 50,000 rds thru his Glock 22.  Never had an issue.  There are tons of PD's that carry G22s and have never had a problem.  I'm sure the issue with the "unsupported chamber" has happened a handful of times but not like the internet portrays it.  I can tell you several examples of 1911's, S&Ws, H&Ks, Sigs malfunctioning. It happens to every piece of machinery.  Sometimes they fail. People just like to jump on Glocks more than other...


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

I have to agree Koz. If there were that many Glock blowing up/NDing...there would be a bunch of Police departments jumping ship away from the Glock.

I agree also about the HK. HUGE gun.


----------



## WillBrink (May 5, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I have to agree Koz. If there were that many Glock blowing up/NDing...there would be a bunch of Police departments jumping ship away from the Glock.



A bunch have and are actually. I bet Glock still has the major % of the LE market, but I can say that's slipping fast. The issue (besides all the others, costs, etc, etc) seems to be not that some guns may go down (as any gun can no matter the brand due to being machines, etc, etc) but what the company does in response. Glocks response is to deny any problems and or blame it all on the users, and SnWs response is to fix it ASAP. That's the word I have gotten far and wide. An interesting thread on Glocks service, or lack there of, to LE, can be found on the LF forums for example:

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1931084651/m/481101302


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

That's the word I'm hearing from my buddies Will.
Lack of support/Customer service from Glock.


----------

